# How bad is it that I had 2 glasses of wine and then fed DS 3 hours later?



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

I am not a big drinker at all..usually a glass of wine, once a month. But it was our anniversary so I celebrated with a second glass and then 3-4 hours later I needed to feed. How bad is it? I didn't drink a drop when I was pregnant. Which is worse? Drinking then or now while EBF.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

A few drinks while nursing is absolutely no big deal.

-Angela


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Really?

Wouldn't worry about it.

It was two glasses of wine. Three hours before you fed the baby. In a sane society, doctors would tell you not to worry about that at all. Moderate drinking (which you are well within) hasn't been shown to have negative effects on breastfed infants. In fact, dark beer and sherry help stimulate milk production. There's a lot to suggest that the "no alcohol, ever!" recommendation for pregnant women is overblown too.

You're fine, the baby's fine.

And I have found that a glass of wine, or a slug of Bailey's in my chocolate milk, increases *my* ability to cope with a teethy baby.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

for me (now i am not a mama) i dont think its a big deal... the DR i use for infertility says the same thing. he says over doing it is the issue. he is awesome and i totally trust him. he 100% supports me and my thoughts...


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

There is no similarity between drinking when nursing and drinking when pregnant. When you're pregnant, the baby gets alcohol at the same level you get it, which is WAY too high for a full-term baby, let alone a developing fetus. But when you're nursing, the level of alcohol in your breasts is the same or less than your blood alcohol level, which is very low, and then after your baby drinks the milk with it's very low alcohol level, your baby's body would metabolize it and the baby would have almost no alcohol in his/her system. I wouldn't breastfeed when truly drunk, because your baby might get enough to have a small effect, but even that wouldn't be dangerous, as with pregnancy.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

Not an issue at all. There is no way they the milk will have an level higher than blood alcohol. Dr Jack Newman, an expert on breastfeeding says its not a big deal either.


----------



## AspieMom (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lydiah* 
Not an issue at all. There is no way they the milk will have an level higher than blood alcohol. Dr Jack Newman, an expert on breastfeeding says its not a big deal either.

Yeah, it was either this guy or LLL had the stats for the blood alcohol levels, which when I tried to do the math equaled approx. 8 servings in 3 hours before being able to detect alcohol in baby.


----------



## robynholly (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you...I so appreciate it!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It generally takes 1 hour for one alcoholic drink to clear your system. You would have been fine to drive 3 hours after consuming 2 drinks! It's certainly OK to breastfeed afterwards! It even would have been fine to have 2 glasses of wine and breastfeed immediately, or even to breastfeed WHILE consuming the second glass!

Did anybody post the link to Kellymom's page on breastfeeding and alcohol yet? Here it is!


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeepyCat* 
Wouldn't worry about it.

And I have found that a glass of wine, or a slug of Bailey's in my chocolate milk, increases *my* ability to cope with a teethy baby.

I hear that. I drink so very rarely and when I do its one or two fruity ones or glasses of cheap wine, but it still gets everyone's panties all in an uproar about breastfeeding and drinking. I think its more a matter or being able to stop second guessing yourself and not be affected by what others might say than an issue of actual effect on baby.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

Not a big deal in any way. Even having a drink infrequently while pregnant is not bad.


----------



## spicyrock (Apr 11, 2009)

Drinking while nursing is totally different from drinking while pregnant (many people even believe that drinking here and there during pregnancy is okay, too- including my family practitioner... although i did not drink during pregnancy, myself).

Don't worry about it at all. It is absolutely acceptable to have a drink or two while you are nursing. If you are really worried, call your physician... she or he will confirm what we've all said.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Several months after DS was born, I was attending a wedding for an old friend while DH stayed home for a few hours with the kiddos. I researched extensively this issue, wondering if I'd be able to drink anything. The general idea I came across over and over was that alcohol moves pretty quickly out of breastmilk, and if you're not feeling buzzed anymore, your milk is probably clear.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

i've seen test strips at babies r us that you can test the alcohol level of your breast milk with...miught help put your mind at ease in the future?


----------

